# Static Route not advertised by routed (RIP)



## AlexFeren (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm using pfSense (FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9) and have asked this question in their forum, but no replies. Since their RIP package is routed, I thought I ask here too.

I am expecting routed to redistribute and RIP-advertise static routes (it's XX.159.1.0/24, below) but it doesn't do so - I can only see connected-routes being advertised.


```
[2.2.2-RELEASE][admin@pfSense1.localdomain]/root: netstat -rn4
Routing tables
Internet:
Destination  Gateway  Flags  Netif Expire
default  10.60.12.190  UGS  em0
10.60.12.128/26  link#1  U  em0
10.60.12.130  link#1  UHS  lo0
66.66.66.1  88.88.89.2  UGH  em2_vlan
66.66.66.2  88.88.89.2  UGH  em2_vlan
77.77.77.0/24  link#11  U  em1_vlan
77.77.77.1  link#11  UHS  lo0
88.88.88.0/24  link#10  U  em2_vlan
88.88.88.1  link#10  UHS  lo0
88.88.89.0/24  link#9  U  em2_vlan
88.88.89.1  link#9  UHS  lo0
99.99.99.0/24  link#8  U  em1_vlan
99.99.99.1  link#8  UHS  lo0
99.99.99.4  link#8  UHS  lo0
127.0.0.1  link#6  UH  lo0
XX.159.1.0/24  10.60.12.190  UGS  em0

[2.2.2-RELEASE][admin@pfSense1.localdomain]/root: cat /etc/gateways
if=em0 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=em1 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=em2 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=pflog0 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=pfsync0 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=lo0 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=enc0 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=em1_vlan3002 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv
if=em2_vlan3052 ripv2 no_ag no_super_ag
if=em2_vlan3051 ripv2 no_ag no_super_ag
if=em1_vlan3050 no_rip_out no_solicit no_rdisc no_rdisc_adv

[2.2.2-RELEASE][admin@pfSense1.localdomain]/root: rtquery -n
127.0.0.1: RIPv2 124 bytes
  66.66.66.1/32  metric  2  nhop=88.88.89.2
  77.77.77.0/24  metric  1
  66.66.66.2/32  metric  2  nhop=88.88.89.2
  10.60.12.128/26  metric  1
  99.99.99.0/24  metric  1
  88.88.88.0/23  metric  1
```
You can see that XX.159.1.0/24 is not shown by rtquery. Why is this so?

[My only guess is that the static route is using same gateway as default (hence, redundant, but ... I did it because) the default route is also not advertised.]


----------



## AlexFeren (Aug 13, 2015)

Found answer myself. As per routed(8) manual page: 





> _Static routes in the kernel table are preserved and included in RIP responses *if they have a valid RIP -hopcount* (see route(8 ))._


meaning I need to specify a RIP-compatible metric in definition of the route, otherwise, routed won't redistribute it into RIP.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2015)

Did you notice this one too? As you are using routed(8) you may be vulnerable: https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-15:19.routed.asc


----------

